# English 101



## Rasputin (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm a Super Sophomore at my university and I am freaking out because I still havent taken English 101. Im freaking out because at my school its almost more like a public speaking class. I took last semester off and am absolutely terrified of this class. I know I will end up dropping it, but then I will only be taking 12 credits and will just fall further behind. 

This is so frusterating because although I could conceivable push this class off til my first semester senior year, I want to just take it now and get it over with. The thing is my anxiety now is about as bad as its ever been and I just dont see it working out right now.

Maybe I should look into trying to get back on some medicine, do some consiling, and try it in the summer, I just feel like such a loser for not taking this class still .

I HATE AVOIDENCE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

English 101 = WORST CLASS EVER. 

Although I bet mine was completely different. We didn't have any public speaking; we just sat there while the Prof. droned on and on about the most boring topics in the world. I skipped that class so much I failed it. 

Good luck in taking it.. It is good just to get it over and done with if you need it.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

It's too basic a class to put off until senior year. You'll need what you learn from that class when writing papers and presentations for other classes the rest of your college career. Why don't you try it this summer? 8 weeks is less agonizing than 16. 
I had to retake English after freshman year, and I opted to do it online the second time around. It was pretty sweet... 5 papers and I didn't have to sit through lectures and class discussions about stuff everyone already learned in high school.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

My English 101 was pretty decent. I had a really good teacher and only had to give two five minute speeches. I know it's easy for me to say, but I've found that once I've given my first speech everything gets easier. Besides, everyone else is in the same boat and a lot of people (a LOT) hate speeches, so you're far from the only one. Try your best and, no matter what happens, don't beat yourself up.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I was in an Honors English 101 class (it was called 111 at my school, but the same class), so it was a real small class. A small class means that a lot of participation was needed, which sucked a big one.

As far as speeches were concerned, we had to give a few. I mostly did ok, one though, I nearly passed out because I was up there for somewhere along the lines of 10 minutes... yikes! I was sweating bullets :lol


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Goodness, English 101 was so long ago I barely remember it. :lol There was one speech that we had to do on our final paper, but I bombed it. Luckily the teacher was pretty lenient, and I got an A I believe. Unfortunately the teacher for English 102 wasn't as lentient, but no speeches.


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

My Eng 101 class wasn't bad, but I hold no redeeming value from it, rendering it a waste.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Can you take it at another university over the summer (although it sounds like most English 101 classes require speeches from the responses in this thread)? I never had to give any speeches in my English 101 class, but I did have to do group work, interact with classmates, etc. I know how you feel about public speaking.


----------



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

The only public speaking in my english 101 class was the first day when we were required to introduce ourselves.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

there wasn't too many presentations to do in our 101

the worst part of the class was how our professor would just drill a random student for like 10 minutes with a billion questions on everything they got out of a story or subject


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

English 101? PFFFFFFT!

I could not believe that class. We had a project where we had to interview a classmate and then talk about them to the class.
We had a lot of journal entries, which weren't bad.

The ABSOLUTE killer was one activity we had to do: describe a picture shown by the teacher. It was a Victorian-age woman shackled in chains, sitting in a boat in the middle of a freakin' pond. I had forgotten about it, only to find out that she was going to take it as 30% of our grade, as the midterm - she didn't even tell us it was for a grade!
I ended up getting a C on the paper, and a B for the class.

The picture was supposed to have been "The Mad Woman of Chaillot." I could tell you who the mad woman was that day - not me, I'm a guy! :lol


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

I LOVED my English 101 class. Had to do 0 public speaking things- only papers. I even got exempt for 102, because I got too into the papers and did too much with them. Teacher was awesome.


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

Can't you take it at some local community college or something like that? Hm, I thought it would depend on the teacher.

I was really worried before I ever took English 101 (English 100 here) because I heard that other people read books out loud and things like that, but I only had one presentation and it was a short one. My teacher was also really nice so she gave us all an option of doing it from our seats or going up front. Of course, I chose to do it from my desk, but it was still hell for me. I worried about that presentation for so long before I actually did it. And when I did do it, my voice was shaking and a girl sitting near me turned around to stare at me the WHOLE time, with a weirded out look on her face. Maybe if it weren't for her, I could've done a better job. Her doing that really irritated me. 

Anyway, I'm blabbing, sorry. Well, I know how you feel about avoiding. I'm hoping to transfer to another place soon and one of the reasons is so that I don't have to take the required speech class.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reaver221 - I had a Comparative Studies class that following quarter in my freshman year that was like your English 101. I get what you're sayin'.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, I can relate about taking an English 101 course. When I took mine I was super nervous about what the course would consist of. I tried to avoid it as long as I could, but I decided to take it just to get it over with. As for the class, my instructor never made us introduce ourselves. He however would call on randam people to read what they wrote in that sessions free write. He would often call on me, I guess to demonstrate what a terrible writer I actually was. It really depends on the teacher, mine was very strict about everything, but never made us give any speeches. All we did was write papers. I received an F on my very first paper. I was shocked, it was pretty much my first F paper ever. As you can see, I have gotten over it. :no Luckily, I got a "C" for the course. Good luck.


----------

